# Connection Ipad via livebox



## muse716 (13 Mai 2012)

Bonjour Members
Je pense avoir tout essayé ( ou presque )puisque çà ne marche pas, avec Free aucun problème pour se connecter, avec la live box un cauchemar, j'ai refais la manip des 10aines de fois, je suis allée sur le site avec l'adresse IP recommandée, la case concernant Mac est bien décochée, le portable à partir duquel j'envoie ce message est connecté sur cette même livebox ........................
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Larme (13 Mai 2012)

Rien compris...
Tu essayes de te connecter à une LiveBox sur un réseau privé (dont tu connais le mot de passe) où au réseau Orange « public » ?


----------



## muse716 (13 Mai 2012)

Livebox privée dont j'ai le mot de passe puisque je suis sur le forum via mon ordi relié à cette livebox, lorsque je tente de me connecter avec mon ipad, la live box refuse l'accès, j'ai fait les me^mes mani que pour l'ordi et je mêm allée sur l'adresseIP qui pernet de vérifier que la case mac est décochée ce qui est le cas


----------



## Larme (13 Mai 2012)

Tu as appuyé sur le bouton de la LiveBox ?


----------



## Lauange (14 Mai 2012)

Aucun problème pour moi. Selon ta livebox, appuie plusieurs secondes sur le bouton REG. Le voyant wifi va se mettre à clignoter rapidement pendant 3 minutes, laps de temps que tu a pour connecter ton iPad.


----------



## papibob (19 Juillet 2012)

je viens de trouver :
ouvrir la configuration de la livebox /onglet configuration/livebox/paramètres wifi
dans la rubrique "équipements autorisés" cliquer sur ajouter et dans la case "adresse MAC" inscrire l'adresse wifi de l'iPad 
ensuite "sauver"


----------

